# GTA 3 loading problems



## okey42au (Mar 16, 2003)

I purchased GTA 3 (PC) late 2001. It ran okay and i have uninstalled and installed it numerous times. However, just recently my computer had to be formatted due to software and virus problems. I installed GTA along with all other files neccessary to run it (video card drivers etc.) and it worked alright. It then suddenly started to freeze at the first loading screen after the intro movies. I have tried uninstalling it then resinstalling it, turning on and off our virus scanner during install, I installed it from another computer on the network, and have tried reinstalling motherboard drivers, Direct X and Video Card drivers but nothing has worked. Can someone help me out because ive downloaded some really good cars and i want to use them!


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2002)

Have your already put the cars where they need to be? It could be that they are causing a problem with the game. You may also want to get the 1.1 patch if you havent already.


----------

